# The Mill Pond



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Has anyone been over to Marianna lately (Merritts Mill)? I'm wondering how how the water clarity is this spring...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Went by the other day to just check it out and it was pretty clear.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The creek that runs off it that everyone tubes down has been really clear. I'll try to get a picture later today.


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

We were over there camping two weekends ago and it was crystal clear down about 10'.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool. Thanks y'all.


----------



## Slowjeep (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone know the trick for fooling shellcrackers in there? I've only started targeting them recently. I hear small crawfish are good but I haven't given it a go as of yet.

Jim
KW Land Works, LLC
www.kwlandworks.com/forestry-mulching


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Overcast days, light line, prefer fluorocarbon.


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Overcast days help for sure. I also had one of the locals tell me to get rid of the cork, take the last 6' of your line and mark lines on it about a 1' apart so as to break up the line in the water, then fish on the bottom with a small BB split shot.


----------



## Slowjeep (Apr 6, 2017)

Mark the line with a sharpie?


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, color it in as much as possible so as to bring up the pattern. I know its crazy sounding but that water is so clear those fish see everything.


----------



## Slowjeep (Apr 6, 2017)

jmacvip- you catch many long ears or pumpkinseeds in the yellow river?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there a bait shop near merritts mill pond?


----------



## Slowjeep (Apr 6, 2017)

Yeah, they have crickets and worms. If you want minnows, you need to go to the Chevron gas station on the south side of the interstate.


----------

